# Severe chronic constipation - nothing working, help!



## dysterious

Hello,Since September 2007, I have completely stopped going to the bathroom. I tried fiber at first, and seeing a GI doctor, but it didn't help and in December 07 I ended up in the ER from extreme nausea and pain from being so full of stool (as the CT scan showed). After that I learned about Fleet enemas, and I have since switched GI doctors, but after trying everything under the sun, all types of laxatives -- including physical therapy with biofeedback -- nothing works except the Fleet enema, and I still am unable to go on my own. The CT scans also showed that my stomach is massively dilated, as is my small bowel, and no one knows why.I can no longer eat the foods I used to love -- salad, veggies, oatmeal, whole wheat bread, fruit -- because they all cause EXTREME bloating, discomfort and pain. I have had to leave work on multiple occasions during the day to buy new clothes after becoming too bloated to fit into the ones I had on. My doctor has prescribed Amitiza (didn't work). I have used Miralax (didn't work, causes RIDICULOUS gas, bloating, etc). I have been on Misoprostol for my constipation for a month (not working). I have been on Lexapro for the bloating (didn't work). I took Xifaxan for a month. I take probiotics every day (Digestive Advantage for IBS as recommended by my doctor). I take Aciphex twice a day for Acid Reflux. I carry the following around with me everywhere I go: Reglan, Librax, Levsin, Prochlorperazine and Vicodin (for the times I am literally screaming in pain). I have had a colonoscopy, an endoscopy, an upper GI Series with Small bowel follow through, a Gastric Emptying Study, 2 CT scans, and an ultrasound. The prep for the first colonoscopy didn't work. I had to have a second one where I did the standard prep in addition to other measures including enemas to clean me out enough to do the procedure. Drinking magnesium citrate does not work. One time, I had to be disempacted by my doctor, which was the most traumatic experience of my life. I cried so hard from the embarassment and pain. No one knows what is wrong with me. I am in constant and total agony. I now eat what I believe is an unbalanced diet of eggs, turkey, chicken, low fat cheese & yogurt (dairy has not caused any issues for me) and occasionally some nuts, although too many of those causes bloating and pain because of the fiber. I avoid social gatherings such as my company's upcoming holiday party, because I know there will be food there and I won't be able to resist it and then I will feel sick and awful afterwards. To avoid feeling sick, I simply do not put myself in situations where there will be food. I miss out on a lot.And I have been gaining and gaining weight. Since this problem started, I have gained 15 lbs even though I don't eat any more -- and I exercise almost every day at a gym.I would really be interested if anyone is in the same situation as me, and has any tips. I am desperate.


----------



## ABNormal

You sound like my situation as it is now. I don't seem to have a BM on my own anymore. I must take something. I take enulose every other day, MOM a couple times a week, Miralax and Fleet phospho. Fleet enemas don't always work for me. Sometimes I just do a regular warm water enema when it gets bad.It is very frustrating, but I've been diagnosed as having IBS. Have you been diagnosed with IBS? If your doctor hasn't come to that conclusion yet, then go to another GI. I'm not sure what another GI will do, but it's worth a shot.I've had IBS for 35 years. I used bowel cleansers for many years and they really worked! Then all of a sudden--nothing. I've tried aloe juice, honey (helps some). Like you Amitiza did nothing; reglan did nothing.I guess I don't have any solid advice for you, but I just want you to know that you are not alone.I will tell you that I've not allowed my illness to get in the way of going out and having fun. I won't let it run my life.


----------



## dysterious

Thank you for your response! Yes, I was diagnosed with IBS. My doctor is wonderful, he always tries new ideas every time I am there (every few weeks basically) to see what works. He is my 2nd doctor, my first one didn't believe me. So far, nothing has helped though. I am considering getting a 3rd opinion just for a fresh opinion though.


----------



## Cherrie

Hi DysteriousI'm so sorry you've been suffering like this. I am wondering if part (maybe small, maybe big) of the problem lies in some of the meds that you take? For example, Prochlorperazine, Levsin, Vicodin, and Aciphex can all cause constipation. And medication induced constipation can be really bad. It may be time to ask your dr. to re-think some of your meds -- for example, at least they could switch you from Aciphex to Protonix for the acid reflux -- Protonix has D (mostly mild, depending on the individual) as a side effect, and so is Prilosec. Hope you find some relief soon. And do keep us posted.


----------



## dysterious

Hi Cherie,Thanks so much for responding!Prochlorperazine, Levsin and Vicodin are all for extreme emegrency situations, so I rarely if ever use them. They were each prescribed after a severe bout of pain or nausea many months to a year after my constipation began, and I don't take them on a regular basis. Aciphex is another one I was prescribed months after this started. My doctor specifically does not want me taking Prilosec, although I can't remember why.I do want to get another opinion just because it has been about 15 months now and I am no better off. I am only 25 years old and I used to be social and fun, and now I can't fit into any clothes and am always uncomfortable. I just want to get back to how I was.Thanks again


----------



## bluenurse

I'm so sorry you are having such a terrible time. I see you have had many tests already, but have they done a transit study (obviously you have slow mobility) , and maybe they should look at your pelvic floor, and muscle control. Just a thought, Hope you find some kind of relief soon.


----------



## dysterious

Hi BlueNurse,Thanks for responding!I had an upper GI series with small bowel follow through and a gastric emptying study -- both were normal. I also went to physical therapy for pelvic floor dysfunction for months and it didn't help at all.It seems like I have tried everything there is to try.... geting discouraged, hopefully a new medicine will be introduced.Thanks!


----------



## IanRamsay

HiHave you tried any sort of probiotic therapy? infact, have you been tested for parasites and ISBO?just curious as there is something that will work for you, you just have to find it. can you post the answer to the above?CHeersIAn


----------



## dysterious

Hi Ian,I am currently on the probiotic Digestive Advantage for IBS, at my doctor's suggestion. I have submitted stool samples on 2 occasions to test for parasites and infection, and while I had C-Dif the first time (although I had no diarrhea at all which normally accompanies it), I was clear during the second one. I was on Flagyl, an antibiotic, for C-Dif, and then later I was on Xifaxan, another antibiotic, for possible bacterial overgrowth.Thanks for responding.


----------



## gingerzing

helloi am sorry for all your frustration and pain you are going through,, i too have been diagnosed with ibs, and have had this for 16 yrs now,,,going through a bad flare up as i type.i havent had as many tests as you, but quite a few, they found that through the scope down my throat , that the villi like digestive hairs in my intestines were burnt off, and concluded that i had celiac disease, so i faithfully followed the diet and it didnt help, so through more tests they didnt find anything, so concluded it must be ibs, i have read a few books on it, and it does sound like it, all i can say is that through my 16 yrs , once you have ibs , you have it, and just have to cope with it, they dont know the cause of it, and say stress can worsen it, as with me it doesi was also just to an allergist, have you been tested for food allergies at all? i can not eat yeast, eggs, or yogurt, and find i do feel better most of the time, although its a tough diet and not much varitey, i have also lost 40 pounds, and dont want to lose any more weight,,,i dont know what the answer is, i also want to let you know you are not alone, and i know how awful it can make you feel and how much you miss out on, i too dont go too far,,,,its too hard.good luck and hope you feel better soon


----------



## SpAsMaN*

I did a seach on misoprostol for C and found your post.You may want to try Dulcolax.It is even use to restore motility after a resection.You may get cramps in the beginning but cramps are worthed to get movement sometimes.Is Cytotec the same as Misoprostol?You need to know these drug can induce abortion.Beware!


----------



## dysterious

I have tried Dulcolax. I have tried everything. And yes, I know misoprostol can induce abortion. My doctor made me very aware when he prescribed it that you cannot get pregnant while using this med. And I am NOT pregnant!


----------



## Shylight

Oh my gosh,I am so sorry you are going through this! That is absolutly insane! At one point I too was relying on enemas. I doing them 1-2 times a week. My IBS has miraculously gotten better via Aloe vera.I feel your pain! Believe me!When you say you take Dulcolax, do you mean it doesnt work at ALL? Like you take the maximum dose and you dont go at all? or you take 1 pill and it doesn't? Or either way it you only go a small amount?


----------



## dysterious

Hi Shylight,Thanks for responding. The max dose doesn't work - nothing does. But I recently saw a new doctor and it turns out he (and another I went to for a test later that week) both don't think I have IBS -- that is why these things don't help. They think I have a problem with my small bowel, so the reason laxatives don't work is because nothing can get past there. More tests to come and I will find out more!Thanks!


----------



## bluenurse

Dysterious, I am so glad to read that you are going for further evaluation. Hope your new docs get to the root of the problem. Keep us updated on your progress. Really hoping you get some answers and some _solutions_!! Take care!!


----------



## dysterious

Thanks everyone for your support. So I had some more tests done (turns out I never needed the biofeedback physical therapy, as my manometry was normal) and I did the SmartPill test (anyone done that?) and it showed that I have colonic inertia. Treatments have not been working, will be going through a trial and error thing like I have always been doing. Also saw a nutritionist at my GI's office and she put me on a digestive enzyme. I spoke to a psychologist at my GI's office as well and she does a 7 week hypnotherapy program specifically designed for IBS (http://www.ibshypnosis.com/) -- anyone know anything about this, try this, have any advice on if you think it is worth a shot? Thanks!


----------



## dysterious

Also, I was on Colchicine for a month and it was HELL. Didn't help and caused intense stomach pain and nausea.


----------



## Kathleen M.

That Hypnotherapy is taught near here, and it does pretty well in clinical trials. No one treatment helps everyone, but it should be worth a shot.With the slow transit the diet usually is pretty low residue as too much fiber that can't move just backs things up worse. Hope you find something that helps soon.


----------



## Kitty G

Dysterius:I noticed something on TV today that you might want to check into. It's a study they are doing for constipation. It's called the go study. You can find it at www.thegostudy.com. There was a phone number, but I didn't catch it. I'm sure it is on the web site. They pay for all lab and treatment and they may pay you to participate. It may be worth taking a look at.K


----------



## dysterious

Kathleen - Thanks for your input. I do think i will give it a shot.Kitty - Thanks so much for sending that link. I looked into it and they aren't doing a trial within 75 miles of where I am, but I gave them my contact information in case something opens up.


----------



## Tweety8395

I just posted a forum myself on what has helped me TREMENDOUSLY. It's called HealthCleanz. It's an at home hydrotherapy colon cleanser. I get relief within minutes of using it, and I am able to eat normally again. It's saved my life. Anyway, you can google it, and if your interested, I can get you a great discount on it. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Jamcaster

Hi everyone I just want to share my experience and a possible long term SOLUTION for this problem. Yes constipation has always been my problem since i was a kid. the worst episode i had was just February this year (2011) I was constipated for almost 3 weeks.. I tried everything. I exercised, ate fruits and veggies, tried different herbal teas, laxatives, softeners and nothing worked. I went to the doctor and prescribed me something that i'm already using at double dose.. at the third week i was so constipated that i barely ate anything. then i found something that really helped me a lot.. its a food suppliment that a friend shared to me. he didnt know that i had that kind of problem before. he just shared to me what the product is all about so i took it and it really helped me.. now I get regular bowel movements every morning and sometimes have a 2nd round in the afternoon! I'm so thankful because of this.. I can enjoy doing other things again. Ive read most stories here and I can relate to almost all of them.. If anyone is interested send email me at [email protected] because i want to personally share this with who ever needs it. we've tried a lot of different stuff before that didnt work and made us frustrated But try this one out and I believe you wont regret it! again my email is [email protected]


----------



## Cookster1030

dysterious said:


> Hello,Since September 2007, I have completely stopped going to the bathroom. I tried fiber at first, and seeing a GI doctor, but it didn't help and in December 07 I ended up in the ER from extreme nausea and pain from being so full of stool (as the CT scan showed). After that I learned about Fleet enemas, and I have since switched GI doctors, but after trying everything under the sun, all types of laxatives -- including physical therapy with biofeedback -- nothing works except the Fleet enema, and I still am unable to go on my own. The CT scans also showed that my stomach is massively dilated, as is my small bowel, and no one knows why.I can no longer eat the foods I used to love -- salad, veggies, oatmeal, whole wheat bread, fruit -- because they all cause EXTREME bloating, discomfort and pain. I have had to leave work on multiple occasions during the day to buy new clothes after becoming too bloated to fit into the ones I had on. My doctor has prescribed Amitiza (didn't work). I have used Miralax (didn't work, causes RIDICULOUS gas, bloating, etc). I have been on Misoprostol for my constipation for a month (not working). I have been on Lexapro for the bloating (didn't work). I took Xifaxan for a month. I take probiotics every day (Digestive Advantage for IBS as recommended by my doctor). I take Aciphex twice a day for Acid Reflux. I carry the following around with me everywhere I go: Reglan, Librax, Levsin, Prochlorperazine and Vicodin (for the times I am literally screaming in pain). I have had a colonoscopy, an endoscopy, an upper GI Series with Small bowel follow through, a Gastric Emptying Study, 2 CT scans, and an ultrasound. The prep for the first colonoscopy didn't work. I had to have a second one where I did the standard prep in addition to other measures including enemas to clean me out enough to do the procedure. Drinking magnesium citrate does not work. One time, I had to be disempacted by my doctor, which was the most traumatic experience of my life. I cried so hard from the embarassment and pain. No one knows what is wrong with me. I am in constant and total agony. I now eat what I believe is an unbalanced diet of eggs, turkey, chicken, low fat cheese & yogurt (dairy has not caused any issues for me) and occasionally some nuts, although too many of those causes bloating and pain because of the fiber. I avoid social gatherings such as my company's upcoming holiday party, because I know there will be food there and I won't be able to resist it and then I will feel sick and awful afterwards. To avoid feeling sick, I simply do not put myself in situations where there will be food. I miss out on a lot.And I have been gaining and gaining weight. Since this problem started, I have gained 15 lbs even though I don't eat any more -- and I exercise almost every day at a gym.I would really be interested if anyone is in the same situation as me, and has any tips. I am desperate.


----------



## Cookster1030

dysterious said:


> Hello,Since September 2007, I have completely stopped going to the bathroom. I tried fiber at first, and seeing a GI doctor, but it didn't help and in December 07 I ended up in the ER from extreme nausea and pain from being so full of stool (as the CT scan showed). After that I learned about Fleet enemas, and I have since switched GI doctors, but after trying everything under the sun, all types of laxatives -- including physical therapy with biofeedback -- nothing works except the Fleet enema, and I still am unable to go on my own. The CT scans also showed that my stomach is massively dilated, as is my small bowel, and no one knows why.I can no longer eat the foods I used to love -- salad, veggies, oatmeal, whole wheat bread, fruit -- because they all cause EXTREME bloating, discomfort and pain. I have had to leave work on multiple occasions during the day to buy new clothes after becoming too bloated to fit into the ones I had on. My doctor has prescribed Amitiza (didn't work). I have used Miralax (didn't work, causes RIDICULOUS gas, bloating, etc). I have been on Misoprostol for my constipation for a month (not working). I have been on Lexapro for the bloating (didn't work). I took Xifaxan for a month. I take probiotics every day (Digestive Advantage for IBS as recommended by my doctor). I take Aciphex twice a day for Acid Reflux. I carry the following around with me everywhere I go: Reglan, Librax, Levsin, Prochlorperazine and Vicodin (for the times I am literally screaming in pain). I have had a colonoscopy, an endoscopy, an upper GI Series with Small bowel follow through, a Gastric Emptying Study, 2 CT scans, and an ultrasound. The prep for the first colonoscopy didn't work. I had to have a second one where I did the standard prep in addition to other measures including enemas to clean me out enough to do the procedure. Drinking magnesium citrate does not work. One time, I had to be disempacted by my doctor, which was the most traumatic experience of my life. I cried so hard from the embarassment and pain. No one knows what is wrong with me. I am in constant and total agony. I now eat what I believe is an unbalanced diet of eggs, turkey, chicken, low fat cheese & yogurt (dairy has not caused any issues for me) and occasionally some nuts, although too many of those causes bloating and pain because of the fiber. I avoid social gatherings such as my company's upcoming holiday party, because I know there will be food there and I won't be able to resist it and then I will feel sick and awful afterwards. To avoid feeling sick, I simply do not put myself in situations where there will be food. I miss out on a lot.And I have been gaining and gaining weight. Since this problem started, I have gained 15 lbs even though I don't eat any more -- and I exercise almost every day at a gym.I would really be interested if anyone is in the same situation as me, and has any tips. I am desperate.


 Hi and I want to thank you for your post. I am a newbie and I have been going through the same symptoms and problems as yours. I don't think that they have gone as far as yours but close. I now have to use a suppository every 3rd day in order to "GO".....I'm just now starting on the long road to trying different things that help...the fiber and miralax do not appear to do anything for me either except misery as well as I couldn't clean out as good as I should have for my colonoscopy although he was able to do the procedure. I am just so glad I found this website and support since I've been freaking out that I have been alone with this problem. Please let me know how things have progressed on not for you and what helped or didn't helpThanks, Cookster1030


----------



## em_t

Have you had a Sitz Mark test / Colonic Transit Test? It gives your doctor a better indication of the transit in your colon. The one problem is you cannot take any laxatives during this time. Now I know for someone in your situation how hard this will be as I also have severe constipation which doesn't seem to respond to any treatment, but it did highlight the severity of my condition. During the course of three days I swallowed 6 radioactive capsules containing markers that would show up on the X ray. I stopped all laxatives the night before taking the first tablet, which was a Sunday and didn't take anymore until the Friday when I went to the hospital to see where the markers were in my colon. Well during that time I didn't have one single BM, I felt sick nauseous and very uncomfortable and the scan showed that I do indeed have slow transit. In fact 59 out of the 60 capsules were still in my colon, and not just in the descending colon either but in the ascending and transverse colon as well (where the other one went I have no idea LOL!). Since then my treatment has been much more targeted towards improving the slow transit as opposed to conventional treatments for IBS. Unfortunately for me none of the treatments thus far have been very successful - I'm currently on Dulcolax twice a day, a micro-enema daily, Domperidone for the nausea, Lyrica for neuropathic pain and Fluoxetine because I got very depressed by the state I was in (as anyone would be, I am unable to work due to my condition). My only option left is surgery to remove the large intestine and either attach the small intestine to the rectum in an operation called an ileorectal anastomosis or an ileostomy, basically living with a "bag". My doctor doesn't want to go down that route because he feels it would be devastating for someone my age and would destroy my self-image but to be honest I don't think doctors realise what living like this is truly like. It takes me at least 3 hours to be able to get up in the morning because I'm in so much pain and often feel very nauseous, where the only thing that helps is relaxing and not moving about too much. Then when my bowels do suddenly start to work I then have to be very close to a toilet because it is very urgent due to the laxatives. Also, I often feel exhausted once I have been to the bathroom and my stomach continues to spasm for a long time afterwards. I too have a very restrictive diet and although exercise would probably be helpful for my bowels, I'm just too exhausted to work out - probably due to not eating enough, even though my belly is so rounded some days I could easily pass for 4 months pregnant! Basically, what I'm trying to say, rather ineloquently is there are other options. Sure, they're not probably the most attractive of options, it's not a magic pill, but if your life is that miserable and completely dominated by your symptoms it might be something that could help. What I've found out from living like this is that you have to persevere. First find a doctor that you have a good relationship with who understands the magnitude of your problem and is prepared to take on your case and continue until you find a solution. Also, get a second, third or fourth opinion if you want to - it's your body and sometimes you need to see someone more specialised in the field, someone who specialises in motility problems or a colorectal surgeon. Although it's a bit different where I live because we have the NHS I've found that those who shout the loudest get the most attention - so don't sit back, you need to be pro-active, which I found really difficult because I'm usually very mild-mannered! And most important of all, don't give up! Having a health condition like this can really get you down but even though you've so many problems you're still the same person underneath it all.


----------



## VicZan

Dysterious,I am so sorry to hear about your condition. I too have had chronic constipation since October of 2009. This was accompanied by painful bloating. I had gotten so many tests to try to figure out what was wrong with me. Barium enema, colonoscopy, stomach x-rays, blood tests. About 7 months into this I started going to a chiropractor. (My mother had been reading about how they can help constipation.) He took an x-ray of my spine and told me I had a spinal misalignment. He said it was causing nerve damage to my digestive organs, but it was completely reversible. After a few weeks I felt so much better. I was going either every day or every other day. No more bloating (if I ate healthy) and my stomach was flat again. Sadly this lasted only till about November of 2011. Even though I was still going to the chiropractor, the constipation and bloating came back. They were not as severe as they were before. Since then I have been trying natural remedies which seem to help. (Smooth Move Senna organic laxative tea works wonders) I go almost every day when I use it. Acupuncture has helped a bit too. I wondering if you've checked for hypothyroidism though. It can cause unexplained weight gain and constipation. I was actually recently diagnosed with IBS and am going to be going to a clinic with GIs and nutritionist and other doctors. I will post if I get some good info from there.


----------



## joad

I'm in a bit of a similar situation, minus the pain and weight gain (for the time being at least), and the same age as you. The only thing that works for me consistently is Miralax, but I see you've tried that already.One thing you could try is Hydro-C from Ageless Nutrition. It's basically a megadose of vitamin C through mineral ascorbates which is supposed to cause the body to release fluids into the large intestine, moisturizing and softening the stool. I've had some occasional success with it.Another thing perhaps worth trying, especially if nothing else works, is fecal bacteriotheraphy. Oral probiotics are ineffective because the bacteria don't stay in your gut, they die off and only work as long as you take them. Often they don't even make it to the right place in your intestines because the capsule gets digested too early or too late. With fecal bacteriotheraphy or a fecal transplant as it is also refered to, you basically replace your old dysfunctional gut flora with new flora from a healthy person by injecting their fecal matter into your intestines. I know, it sounds gross but it's basically the only thing that has been scientifically proven to not simply treat but actually cure illnesses like ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease. It has also been effective against chronic constipation.Here's an article on Wired about it:http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/12/fecal-transplants-work/I'm thinking of trying this as nothing else seems to be working and I don't want to use Miralax forever. But the difficult thing is finding doctors who have even heard of this treatment, because it's pretty new, and then also finding suitable and willing donors. This treatment is mostly used in Australia and Eastern Europe, or alternatively you can even do it yourself.


----------



## Cookster1030

For the past 3 weeks I have been taken fiber supplements 3 times a day and (Miralax off and on)....I have been miserable with bloating from it. Apparently I am "fiber sensitive". I was starting to "go" but in small amounts and still very uncomfortable. It doesn't help you be in a very good mood as well as becoming a recluse because I never felt good enough to go out. I have cut the fiber back to 2 doses a day and started feeling better and going to the bathroom better amounts but still not feeling satified afterwards, like not completly emptying out and getting any real relief. I remembered back about 12 years ago when the Dr. I was seeing (who recently at that time, became certified in herbology and homeopathic medicine as well as being an excellent medical physician) recommended some herbal treatments. I almost laughed at the names of some of the herbs...Turkey Rhubarb root among some of the ingredients. But I figured what the heck...I'd try anything back then since I've had this problem all my life anyway. I had a hard time finding them even at the healthfood stores, except in a "tea" which is a bit of a hassle. I finally researched online and found a website that carried all the ingredients he suggested, in a capsule form. So I ordered it and used it for several years. I only stopped because at that time I was doing other things (drinking stiumlation alcoholic fruit drinks) as well as started taking Blood Pressure meds and was actually going "too much" (loose bowels) so I stopped taking this product back then. Now I don't drink alcohol at all and my constipation got really bad the past few years and finally to a point I wasn't going to the bathroom unless I used a suppository to took a massive dose of laxative. Now I know it is bad to have to use a regular OTC laxitive so I've tried to limit use of things unless desparate. I recently had a full GI procedure and didn't even clean out as good as I should after taking the prep miticulously. My follow up with the GI Dr. was for a month later which I am still waiting to go to. In the meantime since my procedures I have been trying to get my bowels to work with the fiber and Miralax without good results. I just wasn't getting a strong enough urge to go and still straining to get out what I could. (that's not good either)... I've even had to resort to the suppository once a week at least to get things going some at least...and I know that can't be good but when you are miserable you don't care, you just want to feel relief and "GO". You need to get it out before you end up in the hospital and have a serious life threatening blockage of some kind. (I have divertiuli as well as other odds and ends of problems both upper and lower) Anyway, I thought about the herbal stuff I used to take years back and thought "well it is safe enough to use daily" and you can take up to one to 3 a day and find your what works best for your own self). The good thing these capsules are not too horribly expensive. Less than the massive doses of fiber and Miralax. SO earlier this week I went to the website and ordered a bottle of the herbal lax. It came within 2 days of ordering and I took my first one last night and had a good trip to the bathroom this morning...and I only took ONE. SO now I will wait and see how one capsule works or see if I need 2 a night. I don't know whether my GI Dr. would approve since this herbal blend does have a bit of Senna (stimulant) but you know, some people may just need a bit, I know I do in order to get the urge normally. I figure if my old Dr. told me about it, he wouldn't have told me if he thought it was not a good thing. The whole point is having your bowels work as normal as possible and feeling better (functioning) with the least amount of chemical harm to your body & GI system. The website info on this product also says not only is it safe enough to take everyday (and I think most people do) but "it is not addictive". They've been in business for a while now (since I ordered from them about 15 years ago and they probably had been around for a good while before I found them). I can find no bad harmful information posted by consumers on this product either, online anywhere. So I've done my homework on it. I am not trying to advertise for this product, merely to let you know what has helped me. If someone wants to know the name, I don't mind sharing the name of it and you can research it yourself and decide whether you want to try it. I will try to post how my progress is going now that I am using this again. It seems the least harmful of anything I know of or have tried in the past. Will let you all know how it goes as time goes by.


----------



## joad

You should maybe try skipping the fiber and using just Miralax. I know that for me, fiber causes more problems than it solves.Also I'd be careful using anything with senna. Regular use of stimulant laxatives like senna can do some damage to the nerves in your intestines. Fiber does the same thing when it stretches your colon over time, increasing your dependence. I know you are desperate for relief but still use caution.


Cookster1030 said:


> For the past 3 weeks I have been taken fiber supplements 3 times a day and (Miralax off and on)....I have been miserable with bloating from it. Apparently I am "fiber sensitive". I was starting to "go" but in small amounts and still very uncomfortable. It doesn't help you be in a very good mood as well as becoming a recluse because I never felt good enough to go out. I have cut the fiber back to 2 doses a day and started feeling better and going to the bathroom better amounts but still not feeling satified afterwards, like not completly emptying out and getting any real relief. I remembered back about 12 years ago when the Dr. I was seeing (who recently at that time, became certified in herbology and homeopathic medicine as well as being an excellent medical physician) recommended some herbal treatments. I almost laughed at the names of some of the herbs...Turkey Rhubarb root among some of the ingredients. But I figured what the heck...I'd try anything back then since I've had this problem all my life anyway. I had a hard time finding them even at the healthfood stores, except in a "tea" which is a bit of a hassle. I finally researched online and found a website that carried all the ingredients he suggested, in a capsule form. So I ordered it and used it for several years. I only stopped because at that time I was doing other things (drinking stiumlation alcoholic fruit drinks) as well as started taking Blood Pressure meds and was actually going "too much" (loose bowels) so I stopped taking this product back then. Now I don't drink alcohol at all and my constipation got really bad the past few years and finally to a point I wasn't going to the bathroom unless I used a suppository to took a massive dose of laxative. Now I know it is bad to have to use a regular OTC laxitive so I've tried to limit use of things unless desparate. I recently had a full GI procedure and didn't even clean out as good as I should after taking the prep miticulously. My follow up with the GI Dr. was for a month later which I am still waiting to go to. In the meantime since my procedures I have been trying to get my bowels to work with the fiber and Miralax without good results. I just wasn't getting a strong enough urge to go and still straining to get out what I could. (that's not good either)... I've even had to resort to the suppository once a week at least to get things going some at least...and I know that can't be good but when you are miserable you don't care, you just want to feel relief and "GO". You need to get it out before you end up in the hospital and have a serious life threatening blockage of some kind. (I have divertiuli as well as other odds and ends of problems both upper and lower) Anyway, I thought about the herbal stuff I used to take years back and thought "well it is safe enough to use daily" and you can take up to one to 3 a day and find your what works best for your own self). The good thing these capsules are not too horribly expensive. Less than the massive doses of fiber and Miralax. SO earlier this week I went to the website and ordered a bottle of the herbal lax. It came within 2 days of ordering and I took my first one last night and had a good trip to the bathroom this morning...and I only took ONE. SO now I will wait and see how one capsule works or see if I need 2 a night. I don't know whether my GI Dr. would approve since this herbal blend does have a bit of Senna (stimulant) but you know, some people may just need a bit, I know I do in order to get the urge normally. I figure if my old Dr. told me about it, he wouldn't have told me if he thought it was not a good thing. The whole point is having your bowels work as normal as possible and feeling better (functioning) with the least amount of chemical harm to your body & GI system. The website info on this product also says not only is it safe enough to take everyday (and I think most people do) but "it is not addictive". They've been in business for a while now (since I ordered from them about 15 years ago and they probably had been around for a good while before I found them). I can find no bad harmful information posted by consumers on this product either, online anywhere. So I've done my homework on it. I am not trying to advertise for this product, merely to let you know what has helped me. If someone wants to know the name, I don't mind sharing the name of it and you can research it yourself and decide whether you want to try it. I will try to post how my progress is going now that I am using this again. It seems the least harmful of anything I know of or have tried in the past. Will let you all know how it goes as time goes by.


----------



## SharonPH

Hi,I was going to mention the digestive enzymes, so I am glad you started taking one. Also, Probiotics are all different as you probably know. If the one you are taking is not working, try looking at others and compare the ingredients. I have ordered VSL3 (and I have read on websites that some insurance companies actually are starting to cover the prescription strength... which I really don't know too much about). I am only going to try VSL3 because it is MUCH stronger than anything else out there! It also comes in a powder form and I figure I can take a little of it throughout the day to keep a steady supply of the good bacteria going, especially when I am forced to use Miralax. I just hope I too find something that eventually works... I am SO TIRED of this! Good luck... keep us posted!Sharon


----------



## Cookster1030

joad said:


> You should maybe try skipping the fiber and using just Miralax. I know that for me, fiber causes more problems than it solves.Also I'd be careful using anything with senna. Regular use of stimulant laxatives like senna can do some damage to the nerves in your intestines. Fiber does the same thing when it stretches your colon over time, increasing your dependence. I know you are desperate for relief but still use caution.


Joad, I am being very careful but at 69 years old, I think the suppository Bisocodyl(ducacet Lax.) and fleet enemas just to help me go, are probably worse irratating to the nerves. Burns for hours afterward. There is only a tad amount of senna in this herbal capsules I am taking. Also I am taking the minimal and it works...I felt like I had a normal BM today at last. No Diarrhea either. NO cramping...very natural feeling. Plus you can take or not take if everything is working although for some who need it can be used every day. My regular PC was the one who told me about it. It also has herbal Psycillium (sp) like Metamucil and Aloe Vera in it among a few other similar soothing ingredient.I DID have IBS both D and C...years ago. The past few years it has been dominant C. Also have hemorrhoids so I have to make sure I don't get impacted. I ended up in the hospital twice with partial blockages. SO for me, "GOING" is important and when it got so my whole life was revolving around NOT going at all. It became frightening. But I am being careful about it and this herbal lax is so mild, children can take it. I did used it for years but stopped when I had IBS-D. I also have to take narcotic pain medication for a seriously bad vertebre problem that causes Sciatic and is very painful. So they encourage the constipation but can't be helped. I don't take huge doses of the pain medicine as it is probably one of the lowest doses. But I have to take care of my adult Disabled son (wevere brain injury from an MVA) So I have to feel as pain free as possible. I also do take a probiotic...my Dr. recommended Align and said is good for constipation. Just started the Align as I was taking something else that didn't help....and caused more gas, bloating and discomfort. The original poster is in much worse shape with Constipation than I am and has had to resort to everything through her own Dr. to try. Harsh things. I will stick with my recent lower dose of Benefiber and occasional Miralax if need be. But I can tell you after one day of my herbal med. I feel like a million dollars for a change. It was getting so even regular moderate does of "stool softener W/Stimulant was NOT working either. We all have to try to find the right thing that helps and you are right I don't want to take anything harmful but at my age I am not as worried about nerve damage and probably already have some after using laxatives off and on all my life...but the most important right now is I DO need to "GO" and keep my system going abeit as gently and naturally as possible and with DIverticuli problems it could be fatal to have a blockage. Thanks for your input. I will surely keep it in mind.


----------



## Cookster1030

SharonPH said:


> Hi,I was going to mention the digestive enzymes, so I am glad you started taking one. Also, Probiotics are all different as you probably know. If the one you are taking is not working, try looking at others and compare the ingredients. I have ordered VSL3 (and I have read on websites that some insurance companies actually are starting to cover the prescription strength... which I really don't know too much about). I am only going to try VSL3 because it is MUCH stronger than anything else out there! It also comes in a powder form and I figure I can take a little of it throughout the day to keep a steady supply of the good bacteria going, especially when I am forced to use Miralax. I just hope I too find something that eventually works... I am SO TIRED of this! Good luck... keep us posted!Sharon


Hi Sharon, Yes I am openminded and have been using probiotics as well. You are right you do have to find one that works for you as the individual. My GI guy told me to try the Align for now and says it is good for IBS C. I was taking something else from Garden of Earth or something like that, I can think of the name and it was very expensive ($50+) and it just made me miserable bloating, gas and worse constipation. Atleast he isn't one that thinks anything unless prescribed regular medicine is no good. My other Dr.(PC) a very find physician who recently became certified in the herbal/natural remedies as well. He is an internist first (specialty is in Urology) and so glad he has extened into alternative meds as well. How could you not like a Physician who is willing to help you heal however works best and RX meds are so overdone anyway. I trust this man. Thanks for sharing the info. I will keep you informed how it goes with me too.Good luck to you also.Cookie~


----------



## Torchgirl

I am new to this world and I can tell you I don't much like it! I am experimenting with various things in an effort to reduce the bloating and pain, the cramping and the nausea. I am having some success with small amounts of metamucil 3 x per day, and immodium (loperamide?) for the spasms. I have had even more positive change from taking a 500mg Magnesium (and zinc)supplement morning and night. But the BIGGIE, and I cannot stress this enough, is plain water. At least two litres per day. I have learned the very hard way that dehydration is my bitter enemy and I bet it is the same for all my fellow sufferers. I believe it is important to remember here that the body has the power to heal itself with food and sometimes in our quest for relief and a cure we load it up with masses of stuff it cannot handle. I have found that I crave dark green leafy vegetables & bananas. I also seem to do ok with plain pumpkin and potato soup (home made). I know we can't really enjoy food anymore because of what comes after eating, but malnutrition is a real health consideration for us, as it is with cancer patients having chemo. I am glad I found this group. There is power in shared experience.


----------



## Cookster1030

Torchgirl said:


> I am new to this world and I can tell you I don't much like it! I am experimenting with various things in an effort to reduce the bloating and pain, the cramping and the nausea. I am having some success with small amounts of metamucil 3 x per day, and immodium (loperamide?) for the spasms. I have had even more positive change from taking a 500mg Magnesium (and zinc)supplement morning and night. But the BIGGIE, and I cannot stress this enough, is plain water. At least two litres per day. I have learned the very hard way that dehydration is my bitter enemy and I bet it is the same for all my fellow sufferers. I believe it is important to remember here that the body has the power to heal itself with food and sometimes in our quest for relief and a cure we load it up with masses of stuff it cannot handle. I have found that I crave dark green leafy vegetables & bananas. I also seem to do ok with plain pumpkin and potato soup (home made). I know we can't really enjoy food anymore because of what comes after eating, but malnutrition is a real health consideration for us, as it is with cancer patients having chemo. I am glad I found this group. There is power in shared experience.


Thanks for sharing Torchgirl. Yes there is great empowerment with group shared experiences. We are all on a quest and I think each of us has to find our individual combination. But liquids area must. I have trouble with plain water in large amounts. But I do try to drink as much as I can and do sip liquids all day. Making sure we are hydrated is very good advice for us all to remember! Good luck!


----------



## discoducknc

I this feeling all too well. I started having problems with constipation about 7 years ago and over the years its only gotten worse. Everything I eat sits like a stone in my stomach. When I do eat I get hot, flush, sweaty, suddenly lose energy, get tired, my mouth gets dry....I just feel god aweful. I've been to 4 GI docs (even a specialist at UNC Chapel Hill) and 2 primary docs. I've had every test known to man done on me and the only thing they've been able to find is pelvic floor dysfunction. I did the biofeedback with no positive results. Because all these test found "nothing physically wrong" I get treated like an school kid playing hookie. Noone is taking me seriously. All I eat now is one pb/j sandwich once or twice a day....I seem to tolerate that well but still fight with constipation. I've gone from 270 lbs down to 227 lbs and no doc seems worried about this. I'm a paramedic. I used to be able to lift morbidly obese patients with no problem now I'm too weak to do my job. I'm always tired, never have any energy or strength, have trouble sleeping, I've lost interest in things I used to enjoy because I just feel so bad all the time. I'm foggy headed and forgetful. I've tried countless meds and fiber seems to make it worse. I recently lost my job because I was so weak and tired all the time. I haven had a BM in about 1.5 weeks. I've tried warm prune juice/prunes, metamucil, and epson salt and all I'm getting out is liquid....nothing solid at all I'm so miserable! My belly is visibly bloated and firm. I've even tried colonic massages. Any help or support would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Daina Wilson

hi my name is daina wilsoni have slow transit bowels and a conuation problem i cannot open my bowels for months at a time i saw my gi culstant last week and she wants me to do bowel retraining which i know will not work in fact i am just going to injur myself again if i stick my finger up my bum i just do not know what to do i have asked me to give me a colectomy or an iliosomty because my bowels are just not working i have extreme bloating and it is just not going down i have tried everything on the market to treat comspation and none worked or only worked for a very short time i am on tablets they make me go from one extreme to the next (diroria) please can i have some advice is surgery the best option or not as i have asked london hospital for surgery and they have said no twice now i am just so uncomfortable and in pain constantely i have got severe fibromiliga in my lower back and the physcio said that my bowel problem is contrubting to it

please help


----------



## Marv72

Reading your comments is like reading about my own life. I know exactly what your going through. I am due to start on prucalopride at the beginning of November but I'm having to take 2 weeks unpayed holiday from work as I've read that the side effects can be absolutely horrendous. My doctor will not send me back to a specialist until I have at least tried this drug and I'm dreading it. I'm a single mum and just hope the side effects are not as bad as I've read about.
I've not been diagnosed with ibs as such but my bowels just seem to have given up completely.i do have a small rectocele and a small intrussuption but apparently not enough to be giving me as much pain as I get or to operate on. Although it sounds extreme I just wish they would agree to take my bowels away and let me have a bag. I just want my life back to how it was afew years ago. I hope you find an answer


----------



## reinacat

I finally found a doctor who knew what to do for me.I have been receiving deepvisceral physical therapy and acupuncture. I also did biofeedback. It works


----------



## reinacat

I finally found a doctor who knew what to do for me.I have been receiving deep visceral physical therapy and acupuncture. I also did biofeedback. It works


----------



## reinacat

I have been on medication to alleviate the spasm in pain while I'm doing this therapy


----------



## buckiye

Ok..here's my opinion..find a colon hydro therapist in your area....


----------

